

Ask HN: Javascript code generation library? - adatta02

I'm looking for a Javascript code generation library that is written in Javascript. I've used CodeModel in Java - https://codemodel.dev.java.net/ - and was hoping to find something similar (or better) for Javascript.<p>What I'm trying to do is create a visual programming environment where a user would drag and drop blocks to generate Javascript code. If anyone has used the LEGO Mindstorm IDE from a few years ago, I want to basically duplicate that but for Javascript.<p>I tried Googl'ing but the results are completely overwhelmed by SEO spam and things to generate buttons.<p>Edit: added an explanation of what I'm trying to accomplish.
======
tswicegood
For those of us not familiar with CodeModel it would be more useful if we had
an idea of what you're trying to do?

Are you looking to generate code because you want to write a DSL (or full
language) and have it spit out valid JavaScript? Jison
(<http://zaach.github.com/jison/>) does that.

If you're looking for code generation just because you're coming from Java and
think you need to generate code because everything is so complex and that
simple tasks require 5+ classes, each implementing more interfaces than that,
and… well, you're in luck. JavaScript is _much_ simpler than that. Welcome to
modern languages. :-)

------
_delirium
Ometa/JS (<http://www.tinlizzie.org/ometa/>) can be used for code generation,
though it's fairly general rather than tailored specifically to that. It's a
generalization of a PEG parser that can go the other way as well: it can match
on sequences of characters to build up an AST, and can also match sequences of
Javascript objects (like nested lists representing an AST) to convert them to
other things. It doesn't have the big library of built-in expression types
that CodeModel looks like it has, though (JForLoop, JConditional, etc.).

